# Which reciprocating saw blade type for pallet dismantling?



## Michael Ross (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi, folks

About to embark (bark pun intended - it's a woody thing) on the mission of recycling pallets and making projects useful and handsome, like me :wink2:

From the "Search" feature, I found that folks use a bi-metal, 10" demo blade.

My only question to those of you who have "been there, done that", is: For how many TPI should I be looking?

Many thanks!


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

I expect if I was taking pallets apart my tool of choice would be a wonderbar and a hammer.

Anyway, I don't have a lot to offer here. I will say, don't get very much more blade than you need. Having extra blade length when you don't need it can get in the way. If you are already settled on a 10 inch blade then that's it. 6tpi is standard. I have bought those double tooth Avanti blades before. I don't like them that much. The Dewalt blades work well. I like the Bosch blades too.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I assume you want the boards the full length. For that I would use a metal cutting blade. It will get under the slat and cut off the nails.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Are you going to just cut the planks away from the 4x4's or try to save the planks as much as possible. 

If the first the blade does not matter as long as it cuts fast.. If the second then the crowbar and hammer or the metal cutting blade.

George


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I would use a crow bar to dismantle the pallets. If you saw the nails off, the nail is embedded in the board you want to use. The pallets were assembled using nail guns. The heads of the nails were purposely countersunk to avoid tearing material placed on the top of the pallet. So there is no nail head to easily grab. When the boards are pulled apart, the nail head can be backed back out for removal with a hammer. If you saw the nail off, you have nothing left to drive out.


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

I you look on YouTube some people have made tools for disassembling pallets with the least amount of breakage. Might want to check it out.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Toolman50 said:


> I would use a crow bar to dismantle the pallets. If you saw the nails off, the nail is embedded in the board you want to use. The pallets were assembled using nail guns. The heads of the nails were purposely countersunk to avoid tearing material placed on the top of the pallet. So there is no nail head to easily grab. When the boards are pulled apart, the nail head can be backed back out for removal with a hammer. If you saw the nail off, you have nothing left to drive out.


You could use a nail set or drift punch to push the nail out enough to catch the head.


----------

